# gaggia classic milk problems...i cry myself to sleep



## scottylav (Dec 27, 2011)

My gaggia classic is spluttering milk everywhere.... :-[ I've attached a video of the steam... does this look normal?? It just seems like hot air to me! I can't get good milk at all

Also..when making the shot there is a small leak from the top left of the filter holder gasket..









ok so video doesn't work...but it is basically invisible steam...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Scotty

Steam should be invisible - so thats a good start.

When you start steaming is the milk wand only just submerged below the milk?

Do you have the standard steam wand or the Rancilio upgrade?

I'm guessing the former.

Start with the steam wand a little lower in the milk and the jug on an angle (if not already doing so)

You may need 5 posts before placing a video on the site


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry to hijack, on the Gaggia Classic how far is it recommended to open the steam valve for doing the milk? Fully open? Half way? And so on...


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

gazbea, I'd go full open. That's what I do, anyway. The Classic doesn't really have steam power to spare no matter what you do, so give it all she's got.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

No steam power? Seems pretty good to me. Especially since changing the steam wand! Its like an entirely different beast


----------



## scottylav (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Glenn.

Yeah im lookin at the rancilio upgrade but not yet..

Yeah its just below...

Ive had a cheap sunbeam machine for the last 4 years and could create pretty decent milk so i feel im not too much of an amateur! Lol. this is just really frustrating me though. do u think the slight leak in the gasket could impact it??

I feel so sad :-(


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Scotty, have you tried a replacement gasket? Only a couple of quid from most online shops


----------

